# Expert Grill Heavy Duty 24-Inch Charcoal Grill?



## solman (Feb 28, 2019)

i wasn't sure where to post this, since technically it's not a smoker. but i don't see why you couldn't use it as a smoker by setting the coals to the side like all the other webers out there, so i'm posting it here. :)

anyone have this charcoal grill from walmart? this configuration seems very common now, i'm seeing a lot of similar box-shaped models from char-broil to dyna-glo. but they're much more expensive than this "expert grill" model which is $97 at my local walmart.

just wondering if you like yours, and if there are any shortcomings/negatives you hate about it. i wonder how well it would work to smoke something small, like a half rib, a chicken or even a steak or two.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Grill-Heavy-Duty-24-Inch-Charcoal-Grill/191187816


----------



## mike243 (Feb 28, 2019)

Not a thing wrong with that, had 1 very similar for 6-8 year and the bottom fell out of it. Put the fire to 1 side open top vent on opposite side and bottom vent on fire side, you don't have to have fancy to make good Q just common sense on how a fire burns.Fancy equipment makes life easier and results more consistent each time for the most part


----------



## Neo (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey Solman.. I bought one of these this summer from Wally world. Wish it were a little bigger but have been enjoying it. Im thinking I want to put a fire box on the side of it...just gotta figure that all out.


----------



## solman (Oct 16, 2019)

Neo said:


> Hey Solman.. I bought one of these this summer from Wally world. Wish it were a little bigger but have been enjoying it. Im thinking I want to put a fire box on the side of it...just gotta figure that all out.



That was kind of my plan too, if I bought one of these grills was to use a separate charcoal tray or firebox to better contain the charcoal. At $97 this grill seems like a winner. Hoping to see some on end of season clearance sale but no luck so far.


----------



## Neo (Oct 16, 2019)

Im wondering if I could confab a fire box and mount to the bottom air inlet...if that would be enough draw thru. i am currently using disposable pans on the charcoal lift platform to keep things tidy till i get my head around it all. I did some 80 minute ribs on it Saturday night that were pretty damn tasty and surprisingly tender. Good lookin, robust lil grill.


----------



## kevin1978 (May 3, 2021)

I know this is a late reply. I have had this grill for 5 years now and its held up great for me. Needing nothing. To convert this to a smoker I think would be a waiste of money. For starters, you paid what? 86 bucks? How much would it cost for the offset to install? Why not go to HD and buy a Char-Griller Champ for $199?
2nd would be its design. As a griller this grill is great right up to the point of controlling heat. Coals will bring this thing to damn near 700° with everything closed! You will need a gasket  on the drip tray, pull the WHOLE firebox apart and rebuild using oven sealer. Gasket around the lid. Then probably have to build a firebox. With the way the feet bolt on this, I doubt one will bolt to the side.
You could buy a Nexgrill smoker at HD for $149+tax (if your state charges sales tax) but it's made with thin metal, although it will do the job. For $50 dollars more you can get a Champ which is heavy as a bastard! I have been researching between pellet and offset smokers. The Champ is the most versatile of all I looked at because you can both grill in the main drum or fire up the offset. Also if you dont have to cook a big dinner, people cook in the offset as a small grill. Absolutely the best value on the market!


----------

